# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Phở Việt đắt hàng ở Australia - Nhà hàng ở Úc

## Meoluoi9x

*Nhà hàng An chỉ bán phở, bát nhỏ 13 đô la Australia (gần 300.000 đồng) nhưng người Việt Nam, Trung Quốc và cả khách Tây đến thưởng thức rất đông. Vào ngày lễ, khách phải trả thêm tiền phụ thu.*

Mở cửa cả tuần từ 7h sáng đến 21h, ông Phan Chí Hiệp, chủ nhà hàng An ở Bankstown, New South Wales, đã kinh doanh món phở được 24 năm. Dù ở Australia nhưng mỗi tô phở vẫn mang hương vị riêng của Sài Gòn với giá, rau quế, tương và sa tế. Câu slogan khá "kiêu kỳ" của quán: "so phở so good" được dịch sang tiếng Việt là "tiệm phở của người sành điệu".



Khách ăn phở nhà hàng An tại Bankstown, New South Wales, Sydney khoảng 10h sáng 6/4. Ảnh: L.L.

Lạ một điều là bát phở ở đây không có ngò gai (rau mùi), một trong những loại rau đặc trưng ăn kèm với món này. Nếu muốn ăn phở kèm với ngò gai khách phải trả thêm 1,5 đô la Australia.

Bị thắc mắc về sự đắt đỏ của loại rau rất rẻ ở Việt Nam, ông Hiệp giải thích, ở Australia, ngò gai chủ yếu do người Việt trồng, sản lượng rất ít nên chỉ phục vụ khi khách có nhu cầu với giá rất đắt. "Thế nhưng đôi khi quán cũng không có ngò gai để bán", ông Hiệp nói.



Bát phở ở nhà hàng An. Ảnh: L.L

Nhà hàng có 250 chỗ ngồi, bày trí đơn giản, sạch và gọn gàng luôn nhộn nhịp trong những dịp cuối tuần hay lễ lạt. Thực đơn chính chỉ có phở. Khách có thể chọn món thập cẩm, tái nạm gầu hay gân, lá lách... tùy thích. Vào quán, chỉ cần ngồi xuống gọi món thì vài phút đã có ngay tô phở nóng nghi ngút khói.

Chị Bích, sống ở tiểu bang Bankstown hơn 20 năm, cho biết, điều khiến An Restaurant được mệnh danh là phở 5 sao là khi khách muốn đi ăn vào cuối tuần phải gọi điện thoại trước để đặt bàn. Vào những dịp lễ, giá sẽ tăng thêm 1,5 đô la Australia.



Nước tiết thịt bò ở nhà hàng An. Ảnh: L. L.

"Với nhiều người, nếu chỉ xét ở góc độ giá cả, đây là quán phở đắt đỏ nhưng tiền nào của đó. Từ nước phở ngọt vị xương mà không béo đến thịt bò tươi mềm đều mang lại hương vị đậm đà khó quên", chị Bích nhận xét.

Nóng hổi vừa thổi vừa ăn, đậm đà vị xương, thịt bò trứ danh của Australia nhưng lại mang hương vị, phong cách đậm chất Việt Nam nên 24 năm qua quán phở này nổi tiếng ở Bankstown nói riêng và cộng đồng người Việt tại Sydney nói chung. Thậm chí có người còn khẳng định, đi Sydney mà không ăn phở An coi như chưa đến xứ này.


Theo: ngoisao



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách*  - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------

